# Steam-Ordner vom PC auf den Laptop kopieren



## Frank39 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir ein Gaming-Notebook zugelegt weil ich viel unterwegs bin, arbeitstechnisch. Möchte aber auch meine Games vom PC auf dem Lappi zocken. Habe auf dem Lappi auch schon ein paar Steamspiele. Kann ich da jetzt einfach den PC-Steam-Ordner nehmen und rüberkopieren? Der PC-hat WIN7 Ultimate und der Lappi WIN8.

Danke schonmal im voraus
Frank


----------



## XT1024 (24. Juli 2013)

Der komplette Ordner funktioniert 1a, ob das mit einzelnen Spielen auch klappt weiß ich nicht. Die könnte man bei Bedarf mit der eingebauten Backupfunktion sichern und auf dem notebook wiederherstellen.


----------



## Kotor (24. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich habe die Steam Installation und alle auf Steam gekauften Spiele zusammen auf einer Platte. (D:\)
Natürlich schreibt Steam auch in die Windows Installation (C:\ .. registry, desktopverknüpfungen, start menu, .....)

Wenn ich dann Windows mal wieder neu aufsetzte und die C: Platte dabei formatiere, kann ich auf der unberührten D:\ Platte die Steam.exe starten, Steam richtet sich unter dem Neuen Windows wieder ein, und ich habe kein einziges Spiel verloren.  

So sollte es doch auch beim Kopieren auf einen anderen PC sein, oder ?


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Juli 2013)

Ja funktioniert. Musst dich natürlich mit den gleichen Steam Zugangsdaten dann am Laptop einloggen wie auch auf dem PC.


----------



## fuNNer (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habs bisher 2 mal gemacht, aber hat nicht funktioniert. Die Spiele wurden trotzdem nochtmal runtergeladen oder jedenfalls der größte Teile davon.


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Juli 2013)

Nach dem kopieren von PC1 auf PC2 vll. nochmal Steam starten und den Datencheck/intigritätscheck durchlaufen lassen damit Steam auch mitbekommt das die Daten vorhanden sind


----------



## Frank39 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ja, ich habe den ganzen Ordner vom PC kopiert(die 69GB waren in 13 min durchgeschoben), hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Beim starten von Steam auf dem Laptop mußte ich noch einen Code eingeben der mir per E-mail vom Steamsupport(Steamguard) zugesandt wurde. Kann jetzt auch auf dem Lappi alles zocken
Danke nochmal


----------



## elpres (13. November 2013)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

1. Steam auf dem Ziel-PC installieren, starten und einloggen.
2. Steam beenden.
3. Die gewünschten Spiele aus dem Quell-Ordner (*....\Steam\SteamApps\common*) ins gleiche SteamApps\common - Verzeichnis des Ziel-PCs kopieren.
4. In *...\Steam\SteamApps* auf dem Quell-PC liegen Dateien mit der Endung ACF (appmanifest_xxxxxx.acf), wobei die Zahlen innerhalb des Dateinamens für die ID des jeweiligen Spiels stehen. Die gewünschten IDs findet Ihr auf der Steam-Seite heraus, wenn ihr im Shop nach Eurem Spiel sucht, die Unter-Seite für Euer Spiel öffnet und in der Adressleiste Eures Browsers Folgendes vorfindet:

store.steampowered.com/app/209000/ << Nur ein Beispiel
Die ID lautet in diesem Fall: 209000 (Batman: Arkham Origins)
5. Jetzt die zugehörige ACF-Datei (hier: appmanifest_209000.acf) in den SteamApps - Ordner des Ziel-PCs kopieren. *Nicht in den commons-Ordner!*
6. Steam starten


----------



## JPW (13. November 2013)

elpres schrieb:


> Falls es noch jemanden interessiert:
> 
> 1. Steam auf dem Ziel-PC installieren, starten und einloggen.
> 2. Steam beenden.
> ...


 
Hat bei mir auch ohne acf funktioniert. 
Einfach Spiele kopieren, dann auf Steam installieren klicken und Steam merkt das Daten vorhanden sind und installiert nur ggf DirectX usw...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. November 2013)

Ja weil du den ganzen ordner kopiert hast also den steamapps ordner wo die acf drin sind.
Das kann funktionieren solange Steam die app aufteilung belässt und nicht aktualisiert.
Dann prüft Steam die steamacccount belege auf dem server und tauscht die geänderten steam id de spiele aus um das Angebot im shop anzupassen.
Folge eine steam Sicherung äla ich kopiere mir den common ordner funktioniert seit der Umstellung auf logs nicht mehr.
Steam backup ist die sichere Lösung, dies wünsche ich mir auch bei origin und uplay


----------



## JPW (14. November 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Ja weil du den ganzen ordner kopiert hast also den steamapps ordner wo die acf drin sind.
> Das kann funktionieren solange Steam die app aufteilung belässt und nicht aktualisiert.
> Dann prüft Steam die steamacccount belege auf dem server und tauscht die geänderten steam id de spiele aus um das Angebot im shop anzupassen.
> Folge eine steam Sicherung äla ich kopiere mir den common ordner funktioniert seit der Umstellung auf logs nicht mehr.
> Steam backup ist die sichere Lösung, dies wünsche ich mir auch bei origin und uplay


 
Nein habe ich nicht... 
Seit wann muss man denn die Acfs kopieren? 
Ich habe erst vor kurzem nur ein Spiel kopiert. Wie gesagt dann in Steam auf Downloaden bzw installieren klicken, dann dauert es 2 Minuten und er sagt Daten werden vorbereitet und dann ist es direkt installiert. Ohne Logs.


----------



## Shona (14. November 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Ich habe erst vor kurzem nur ein Spiel kopiert. Wie gesagt dann in Steam auf Downloaden bzw installieren klicken, dann dauert es 2 Minuten und er sagt Daten werden vorbereitet und dann ist es direkt installiert. Ohne Logs.


Kann ich so bestätigen mache ich auch ab und zu da immer noch spiele auf der alten partition liegen auf der steam vorher war


----------

